# Solved: Blank Icons on Desktop and Start Menu??



## LadyLuck05 (Mar 12, 2005)

I have Win98 SE, and for the past few weeks, most of the icons are blank. Blank meaning it's a generic square icon with a blue bar across the top. Except for image files which all have the white icon with the Windows generic colored square (and the images are set to be associated with PSP, as described below). They are blank on my desktop, in the Start Menu, and even in the Windows Explorer area.

Nine of the program icons are fine on the desktop. The rest of the icons are blank. Blanks include program icons of programs that have been installed (digital camera software, ad-aware, HotDogPro, etc.), and all image files have blank icons when they should be associated with Paint Shop Pro (PSP is set to be associated with all image files). Any new software I try to install, shows as a blank icon on the Desktop as well.

If I download an .exe file to install something, that .exe file is also blank.

I've tried internet searches for advice, and the dreaded Microsoft Knowledge Base. But all I could find were solutions to specific programs - ie: Office documents have blank icons. Fortunately, all of my office programs are fine and the icons are there for that program and its files.  

Help?


----------



## LadyLuck05 (Mar 12, 2005)

Found an answer that worked! See below, copying it:

911 
Senior Member Join Date: Mar 2003
Location: Endwell, NY
Posts: 291 
Experience: Still learning........

There is a folder where Windows keeps a collection of your icons, and sometimes it gets a little garbled. You need to get Windows to load fresh copies into the file.

Right click a blank spot on your desktop., and select 'Properties' from the pop-up menu. Click the Effects tab. Find the box "Use large Icons", and click it (whether or not it is checked) then click apply. Your icons will ripple and change size, but will become the correct ones. You can repeat the process to put the icons back to the original size.
__________________
Nice Paintings: http://www.dorisbritt.com
Never tear down a fence if you don't understand why it was put up ...


----------

